# Echolot für den bodensee



## lippusleander (3. Oktober 2012)

hey leute,

ich habe vor mir ein echolot zu kaufen zur wahl steht entweder das Mark 5x Pro von lowrance oder das Elite 5x DSI von lowrance. was  mir noch zur entscheidung fehlt, ist welches der beiden geräte ist besser für den see geeigntet? da ich auch des öffteren auf felchen oder barsche fischen werde die in schwärmen auftreten weis ich nicht wie gut das dsi gerät schwärme anzeigt was mein ihr was eignet sich besser?


----------



## ZanderSeifi (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Echolot für den bodensee*

Hallöchen, würde dir da vom DSI abraten da du ja die Felchen auch in 30-40m Tiefe befischen wirst.
Angel selber auf dem BS mit dem Mark 5 Pro und bin da sehr zu frieden damit.
Konnte das DSI zwar noch nicht auf dem BS testen, aber durch das   lesen und auf You Tube Vidios geht hervor das es bis Tiefen von 20m sehr gut geht, aber darüber hinaus immer schwieriger wird.|bigeyes


----------



## lippusleander (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Echolot für den bodensee*

danke für die info werde mich dann glaub schon für eins ohne dsi entscheiden oder gibt es auch geräte die beides haben?


----------



## ZanderSeifi (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Echolot für den bodensee*

Du kannst aber mal auch direkt bei Echolotzentrale anrufen und Auskunft holen über diese. Habe ebend bei Ebay gesehen das die bis 76m tief gehen sollen ?????.


----------



## lippusleander (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Echolot für den bodensee*

ja das mit den 76m hab ich auch gelesen allerdings hab ich gehört das der Bereich der mit dem DSI gescannt wird relativ klein sein soll daher denk ich das das Mark 5x doch die bessere Wahl ist jetzt bleibt nur noch die frage welches das elite oder das normale in schwarz/weiß was würdest du empfehlen


----------



## ZanderSeifi (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Echolot für den bodensee*

kommt drauf an was du ausgeben kannst ??? Farbe ist immer besser.Hab zwar noch nie eins besessen oder getestet ,aber von verschiedenen Angelvideo's her haben die teile mehr vorteile. mfg


----------



## lippusleander (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Echolot für den bodensee*

also das mark5x pro elite gibts für 515€ bei stollenwerk als portableversion ich denke das werd ich mir holen danke für deine Infos


----------

